# P0304 Help



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

cdb09007 said:


> Does this fall under one of those negative terminal or EGR valve issues?


I wouldn't say "impossible" but it doesn't sound typical.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Could be a multitude of causes. Are there any other stored codes? Do you have a reader or take a trip to an auto parts house for a read out? Does it throw the code in a WOT standing start?


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Have you checked for corrosion on the coil or in the coil pack? Possibly another cause.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Read the code w/ TorqueApp... just that code...I noticed a small tear in the boot...about 1/2" x 1/2" square has been torn off near thebase of it...

I guess this isn’t a major deal, as a I told the dealer I “limped”to the dealer service center (on Saturday) and he turned me away as they wereclosing in ½ hour, and made me an appointment for Thursday….


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> Have you checked for corrosion on the coil or in the coil pack? Possibly another cause.


What BowiteGuy says. Just had a major misfire and service stabilitrak/trac control and immediately looked at my coil pack springs. I bet you have a corroded one as well. You can check this yourself in under 15 minutes.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Torn boot's will trigger this. I am convinced that any damage to a boot will cause this. Is your torn boot on the end?


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes the boot is torn at the base, I figured that was it.....but it's been torn for about 30k miles. Left it alone as I figured the seal was still good since I got no CELs.

It’s at the dealership now, I’m sure it’s the boot so I toldthem to check that first…is a new coilpack covered under B2B? Or can they claim it’s my fault.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Since you replaced the plugs they can claim it was your fault. I think it really depends on the dealership on this one. If one of the springs is corroded and this is the cause you can argue that people who haven't done anything with their plugs have been reporting this. If it's the torn boot it depends on the dealership.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

They quoted me $200 in parts and $200 in labor to replace the coil and boot. seems outrageous...?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Do it yourself. You've already had the part out. MSRP $162.48, mid $80 on-line.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Amazon.com: ACDelco D521C GM Original Equipment Ignition Coil: Automotive

$80 and easy install vs $400. lol thanks.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Got the coilpack Saturday night, popped it in Sunday morning in 5 minutes, car runs great again! The only thing I didn't do was put the dielectric grease in the boots (I was in a need for a car) so i'll have to get that and put that on soon. 

Thanks for all the input guys.


----------

